# A Fine Pair Of Rugers With Stag Inserts



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Recently I order some stag inserts for my CC SP101 from Sack Peterson and now it matches the GP100. With the rough texture of the stag recesses, it actually grips pretty good.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

A fine pair indeed!

RCG


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

nice:smt023


----------



## blacknite51 (Sep 20, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

That does look good.. nice job..:smt023


----------

